# a different kind of mileage (non-horsey)



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

instead of spending wednesday riding dreams, as i normally would, i got in some mileage of a different sort.

as a christmas gift, my parents got the whole family 'the Stockcar Experience' at Pocono Raceway. it was unbelieveable. we rode with a pro driver to start with (for pointers and to show us what the cars were capable of), then we got behind the wheel by ourselves!!

i got to drive for 40 miles, which was 16 laps of the track. my max stats were 8100 rpm, which translates to 160 mph!! 

the prof who led us the second set (8 lap sets) said dad and i were the best novice drivers he'd ever led. he also did some stuff that was def non-regulation with us. they had the path you were meant to drive marked on the track.. but after the 2nd lap with this guy (where he maxed us out on speed on the marked path), he had us diving hard lines into the turns, etc. the car seemed to defy the laws of physics!!








































































that was by far the fastest 40 miles i have ever traveled!!


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

that sounds like so much fun =]


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats is an awsome experience. I never watched nascar till we moved to NC then we went to a race and we got addicted. Good for you glad you had fun. I would love to take my car to the track and do a few laps Shes not a race car, but here is my baby.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

you look so nonchalant sitting in the car like "yeah i do this all the time". i'm jealous - so much fun!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> you look so nonchalant sitting in the car like "yeah i do this all the time". i'm jealous - so much fun!!


actually, i was trying really hard not to think about having to pull out of the pits again.. i am not the most experienced with a manual transmission! :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

tanya said:


> I would love to take my car to the track and do a few laps Shes not a race car, but here is my baby.


that car looks like it would be a lot of fun on the track or off!


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> that car looks like it would be a lot of fun on the track or off!


 It is alot of fun to drive It would be really fun to drive a stock car to. I dont know how them guys go around that track as fast as they do and dont get into more wrecks. They are so much fun to watch though.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow!! that is so cool. My kids would have loved that!!!


----------

